# The CHB Guess Uncle Boxed's Fighter Thread: Bukkake Gets Jack Sharkey!



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I never went as long as two years from fight to fight without losing, but I am a hall of fame member. 
*I am rarely referred to by my birth name.
*I lost my title to a man I'd already beaten.
*8 of my contests ended in a disqualification or draw.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco
21. @DrMo guesses David Rodriguez
22. @Bladerunner guesses Marco Huck
23. @DirtyDan guesses Kostya Tszyu
24. @BigBone guesses Riddick Bowe
25. @Bukkake guesses Jack Sharkey

*Points Board:*

First Place: 8 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 6 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 4 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DrMo - @BigBone


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

@nufc_jay @BigBone @Bukkake @Meast @Bryn
@Brian
@Brawn
@Brain @Wallet @Roe @Laughing Bruno


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

All good guesses, but nobody yet.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Joe Bugner


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:conf Joe Bugner? Not sure he fits for all...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Wonder who's the HOF he fought x3. :think

@Meast?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Wonder who's the HOF he fought x3. :think
> 
> @Meast?


Technically didn't say 3 different HOF's, Ali x 2 & Frazier didn't get stopped by either also has 4 stoppage losses and was Euro Champ


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

And fought in 4 different decades


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Fought *a *future HOF-er not _*HOFers*_, why I didn't instantly throw out Bugner, yet I couldn't come up with a better fit. It's probably Bugner, we just have to leave it to uncle's own ever-infallible judgement. :conf


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

But you could also say he fought a HOF'er 3 times as well, perspective.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes. Typical @Boxed Ears, making things confusing, but I think you got the point there. Unless you find one who definitely fits for all categories.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I just have. Joe Bugner. So even if it's not the one Ox is thinking of, it's still correct.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Whatever. Stills!

@Meast


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@Boxed Ears


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@AnthonyW might have got this, if Ox hadn't forgot about him :-(


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

:-(


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no
@Boxed Ears


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor effort :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nice idea. 

Thinking about it now. :think


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Nice idea.
> 
> Thinking about it now. :think


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

AnthonyW said:


> :-(


:conf


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :conf


:conf


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Joe Bugner


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Boe Jugner


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Jug Boner.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jane couch (just gimme the point, Ox)


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I wasn't fokin' here for any of this, gatdammit. :lol: You had to wait until I was gone. I was here keeping this bitch up all night, then you day people come in like muppets. This will be run irregularly, by the way.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> *Fought professionally in four different decades.
> *Was a European Champion.
> *Has four stoppage losses.
> *Fought a future HOFer(IBHOF) three times, but wasn't stopped any of those three times.
> ...





nufc_jay said:


> Joe Bugner


 @nufc_jay gets it. :clap: Good man. A right @Meast-like man, at times. Other times, just evil.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Well... that was fun.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Well... that was fun.


Don't even star with me, bitch. Congrats, though.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Star?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Starman, you mean? Excellent film. The deer thing was a pisser. Wrong film and thread, regardless.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no

nexx


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, gimme my point, beeyatch!


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Still no mention of me...:-(


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

You wouldn't have got it anyway :-(


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> You wouldn't have got it anyway :-(


I know...


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

AnthonyW said:


> I know...


Where's the WAR hat? :huh


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, new one:

*I won Olympic Gold
*I only fought outside my home country as a pro, once.
*I lost in my only pro fight outside of my home country.
*I was only stopped in my last fight, as a professional.

Who am I?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Sugar Ray Leonard


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

It fits :conf


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pernell Whitaker:

Gold in 1984
Fought once outside own country in France where he was defeated by Jose Luis Ramirez (in two peoples minds anyway)
Only stoppage loss was in last fight to Carlos Bojorquez.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope I'm incorrect. Whitaker fought a few more times out of USA. I think Bukkake got it with leonard.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Okay, new one:
> 
> *I won Olympic Gold
> *I only fought outside my home country as a pro, once.
> ...





Bukkake said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard


:clap: Straight up, Brother B. Good man.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, laddies. So far, two in, would you say too easy, too hard, or about right?
@AnthonyW.



chatty said:


> Nope I'm incorrect. Whitaker fought a few more times out of USA. I think Bukkake got it with leonard.


No shame in losing to @Bukkake, Chat. The man is almost frightening. He has to be. Look at his name. To beat him, a poster would have to the swagger to call himself kachapati to compete with that shit.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Oi! I got it straight up too bitch

nexx


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Oi! I got it straight up too bitch
> 
> nexx


You've never done fucking anything straight up, Nuffley.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Your fighter for today, lads, as Nuff requested:

*I won my pro debut by knockout, with a jab.
*I fought outside my home country more often than not.
*I defeated four undefeated fighters.


Who am I?


Edit: 

*I am living.
*I am a former Olympian


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Malignaggi


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Close.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jug Boner.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

You're getting warmer...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I jest


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Give us a clue...

"Rhymes with "Shmoe Shmazier" or summat like that


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

*Living.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

... yeah brilliant


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> *I fought outside my home country more often than not.


Ward


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Glenn Johnson?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Shut up Ben


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I give up, this is solid. I've found some that fit the bill, it's just the outside of the country bit that's tripping me up.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, lads. :-(


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

nexx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Okay, laddies. So far, two in, would you say too easy, too hard, or about right?
> @AnthonyW.
> 
> No shame in losing to @Bukkake, Chat. The man is almost frightening. He has to be. Look at his name. To beat him, a poster would have to the swagger to call himself kachapati to compete with that shit.


kachapati???... ok, I had to google that one, but now I get it:rofl

Great thread, by the way... I have always enjoyed trivia, so I hope it can be kept alive for a while.

As for the questions so far, I think the first 2 were fairly easy - but this last one is a bit tricky!
The jab-knockout in a pro debut doesn't ring a bell... but I suspect, the answer may be right under our noses?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Felix Trinidad?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Nexx (still)


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> kachapati???... ok, I had to google that one, but now I get it:rofl
> 
> Great thread, by the way... I have always enjoyed trivia, so I hope it can be kept alive for a while.
> 
> ...


:lol: I would get kachapati into a clue on Jeopardy if I could. I've written them several times about it.

Clue added: *I am a former Olympian.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Lennox Lewis


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Fits on every count, beat Al Malcolm with a jab when he threw an overhand right and missed


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Stillz, Boxed, and don't give us the I have no computer crap.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Stillz, Boxed, and don't give us the I have no computer crap.


:lol: 'coz you're shit at this?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I shit more boxing a day than you'll ever Google... on the other hand, GTMSBT > GUBFT


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

BigBone said:


> I shit more boxing a day than you'll ever Google... on the other hand, GTMSBT > GUBFT


:lol: I've forgot more about boxing than you'll ever know, little one.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@Boxed Ears


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh look... a photoshop! (trace @Anthony W)


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh look, ur pwned


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Your fighter for today, lads, as Nuff requested:
> 
> *I won my pro debut by knockout, with a jab.
> *I fought outside my home country more often than not.
> ...





nufc_jay said:


> Lennox Lewis


:lol: Good man, Nuffley. Good man. Evil man, but good man. I've just confused myself. :blood @nufc_jay takes the lead.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:happy:happy

I truly am the greatest


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

nexx


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

New Still! :fire (I've got "old faithful" back, not done gathering but I'll start now, because I might have to go soon)

Current Still Set: 1/5
(Request next, whenever ready, if necessary. Remember, if your guess doesn't match IMDB's or Rotten Tomatoes' main title directly, its acceptability will be left to my own ever-infallible judgment)


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

These don't look like movie stills to me...


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, for fuck's sake, me, you dumb cunt...atsch


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> New Still! :fire (I've got "old faithful" back, not done gathering but I'll start now, because I might have to go soon)
> 
> Current Still Set: 1/5
> (Request next, whenever ready, if necessary. Remember, if your guess doesn't match IMDB's or Rotten Tomatoes' main title directly, its acceptability will be left to my own ever-infallible judgment)


spastic. retard. moron.

you're shot. past it. disgraceful.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Get natural youtube embeds working, the way Sugar intended for them and then we'll talk about moving up to my league of dumbcuntery from your level. :bart


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@nexx @Jay @AnthonyW @FireFlyUserName @Nuffins @Nuffmeister3000 @Jane Couch @Terry Gilliam @Pratchett @MannyDave


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> New Still! :fire (I've got "old faithful" back, not done gathering but I'll start now, because I might have to go soon)
> 
> Current Still Set: 1/5
> (Request next, whenever ready, if necessary. Remember, if your guess doesn't match IMDB's or Rotten Tomatoes' main title directly, its acceptability will be left to my own ever-infallible judgment)


You see what happens if you run two leagues simultaneously? :lol:


----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Oh look... a photoshop! (trace @Anthony W)


:-(


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> You see what happens if you run two leagues simultaneously? :lol:


You'd think I'd have learned by now, I know. :lol:

Anyone 'round for anuffer one?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Forget it. :lol: It's here when anyone else gets here. 

Your next fighter says:

*I've had as many as four major world title fights in one calendar year. (Including any of WBA/WBC/WBO/IBF)
*The aforementioned title fights took place over two weight classes.
*I had a record of 3-1 in those fights.
*All of those fights went the distance.

Who am I?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Johnny Dundee (1923)
Omar Andres Narvaez (2011)


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Forget it. :lol: It's here when anyone else gets here.
> 
> Your next fighter says:
> 
> ...





Bukkake said:


> Johnny Dundee (1923)
> Omar Andres Narvaez (2011)


:clap: You will be tough to defeat. Narvaez, it is (WBA/WBC/WBO/IBF).


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :clap: You will be tough to defeat. Narvaez, it is (WBA/WBC/WBO/IBF).


Thanks, BE.

Love these questions... where you can't just google the right answer!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Thanks, BE.
> 
> Love these questions... where you can't just google the right answer!


Don't tell Nuff you can't Google these. He will become depressed.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Sooo.... Scatterguessing means nothing here, right? Ok, so next time I'll just copy and paste every boxer since boxing began and you'll just give me the points right.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Sooo.... Scatterguessing means nothing here, right? Ok, so next time I'll just copy and paste every boxer since boxing began and you'll just give me the points right.


:lol: Oh, shut up. He misunderstood the specs and thought there were two fighters that would fit. And where were you, this morning? :twisted I had another fighter cued up for here, and I specifically held off for you, ya bastard.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been driving to Newcastle! I imagine you don't know where that is, put it this way, "B" is 9 hours drive from "A"


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah, right, Nuff. They don't make castles anymore. There are no new ones. atsch


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't help you, Ox :-(


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Your fighter of the day says:

As a pro:
*I fought a former/future/current heavyweight champion (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) no less than 8 times. 
*None of those fighters stopped me.

*In addition to those 8 fights, I faced a former/future heavyweight title challenger (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) no less than 12 times.
*None of those fighters stopped me.


*In addition to the above, I faced a former/future/current cruiserweight champion and two cruiserweight title challengers (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).
*I was not stopped by those fighters.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it Marion Wilson?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

dkos said:


> Is it Marion Wilson?


Banzai! You have done it! He is like iron. He was stopped once, oddly by none of his elite competition but by a former Golden Gloves champ and non-name as a pro, and on cuts, I think. :clap: Good man, Dkos.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I should mention, I said the "no less than" bit, mostly because I wasn't sure about who would count Botha, who had his championship win turned over.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shieeeeeet, didn't realise it had been got. Would never have got that, was going through all the legit contenders and champs etc.

Nice trivia.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Shieeeeeet, didn't realise it had been got. Would never have got that, *was going through all the legit contenders and champs etc*.
> 
> Nice trivia.


Me too!

20 fights against men who had won or challenged for a heavyweight crown - and never stopped even once by any of them? Man, this is gonna be easy, I thought! But I soon realized, it wasn't all that easy... and I never dreamed, it could be someone with such a bad record.

Very interesting question.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Me too!
> 
> 20 fights against men who had won or challenged for a heavyweight crown - and never stopped even once by any of them? Man, this is gonna be easy, I thought! But I soon realized, it wasn't all that easy... and I never dreamed, it could be someone with such a bad record.
> 
> Very interesting question.


I love finding guys with records like that. People that are never going to be remembered, never got any of the limelight yet by the end of their career they've fought everyone. Must be pretty satisfying to be able to go through a list of champs and tick off all the ones you've fought.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I love finding guys with records like that.


simple things..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> simple things..


die


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

*I can't take seeing spelling errors.*



Lunny said:


> Shieeeeeet, didn't realise it had been got. Would never have got that, was going through all the legit contenders and champs etc.
> 
> Nice trivia.





Bukkake said:


> Me too!
> 
> 20 fights against men who had won or challenged for a heavyweight crown - and never stopped even once by any of them? Man, this is gonna be easy, I thought! But I soon realized, it wasn't all that easy... and I never dreamed, it could be someone with such a bad record.
> 
> Very interesting question.





Lunny said:


> I love finding guys with records like that. People that are never going to be remembered, never got any of the limelight yet by the end of their career they've fought everyone. Must be pretty satisfying to be able to go through a list of champs and tick off all the ones you've fought.


Yeah, I think it's nice to put a little spotlight on some of the hard bastard journeymen out there with kind of neat careers. I mean, usually, you get a trial horse with 20, 30, 40+ losses, they're guys that get overwhelmed, have themselves a seat when they're not sparked outright, stay on a knee, retire in the corner, etc. Not to say not understandably doing so, but you know. And going through distance fights like this, against all these guys, in losing efforts, it's kind of incredible when you think about it. It takes some hardcore human beings to maintain that. Wilson's got the kind of experience, you'd love to read really good interviews on. I think this man's boxed more professional boxing rounds than the current heavyweight champion. And that champion's been in more fights than anyone in the top ten heavies. There's probably not too much Wilson hasn't seen.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

@AnthonyW @nufc_jay @Laughing Bruno @Meast @Bukkake @dkos
@Bryan @McGrain
@World B. Free @Jimmy Two-Times
@Wally P. Doyle

Your fighter of the day says:

*I boxed over one thousand professional rounds.
*No one stopped me.
*I beat the same HOFer twice.
*The HOFer I defeated twice was coming off of what was regarded as a clear points loss, both times.
*In two separate calender years, I defeated two HOFers.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Also, @hhascup. I forget who's here and who's not, sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Mike Gibbons:

Never stopped in 133 pro bouts.
Boxed a total of 1019 rounds.
Twice defeated Jack Dillon - who was coming off wide NWS losses to Levinsky and Greb.
Defeated Ted Kid Lewis and Dillon in 1916.
Defeated Greb and Dillon in 1917.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:clap: @Bukkake gets it done! Good man!

Now that we've done a few more and have three scorers: Too easy, too hard, about right?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

nexx stills @MadEars

And why am I not mentioned? :fire


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Ah, probably would have got that.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes. And you know why? Because you're @Meast, the most mentioned lad around. :deal


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't let Jay, he'll ban me


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Meast


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: @Meast has nearly as many mentions as posts. That's one smooth operator.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :clap: @Bukkake gets it done! Good man!
> 
> Now that we've done a few more and have three scorers: Too easy, too hard, about right?


:lol: Too hard for me, too easy for the likes of hhascup, burt and bukkake. So about right I'd say!

Though I'd have got the first couple.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :lol: @Meast has nearly as many mentions as posts. That's one smooth operator.


I logged on the other day and had 82 notifications :lol:


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Willie Joyce?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

biglads said:


> Willie Joyce?


Already answered, mate. Mike Gibbons.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Your fighter of the day says:

*I fought in three different decades as a pro.
*I fought in every calender year of my pro career.
*I lost the first time I faced a former/future/current world champion (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

If you want another piece of info, ask for the next.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Your fighter of the day says:
> 
> *I fought in three different decades as a pro.
> *I fought in every calender year of my pro career.
> *I lost the first time I faced a former/future/current world champion (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).


Former IBF light middleweight champion Carlos Santos fits this profile...
but I would be *very* surprised, if he's the only one!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Aye, he's not the Uncle Boxed Fighter. I will add another piece of info.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Revised:

Your fighter of the day says:

*I fought in three different decades as a pro.
*I fought in every calender year of my pro career.
*I lost the first time I faced a former/future/current world champion (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).
*I lost the second time I faced a former/future/current world champion (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).
*I lost the third time I faced a former/future/current world champion (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).
*I defeated a former/future/current light middleweight champion(WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO).


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Let me know if you want another clue, laddies and potential lasses or some other sort of some other such.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Revised:
> 
> Your fighter of the day says:
> 
> ...


Steve Forbes fits all that:

His first 3 losses were against the first 3 world champs he met: Alejandro Gonzalez, Carlos Hernandez and Yodsanan Sor Nanthachai...
after which he defeated the 4th champ he met, IBF light middleweight champion Cornelius Bundrage.

I'm not quite sure, if the first 3 losses *must* be to the 3 world champions... or if it's allowed to lose other fights before (or in between) losing to the 3 champs. In the latter case Jose Luis Ramirez also fits.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jose Luis Ramirez


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot. Hang on a sec.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Or are we still allowing scatterguessing


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Now, Nuff...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Now, Nuff...


...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Now, Nuff...


Mother fricking nexx


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Hold on, hold on. Give me a minute.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

@Boxed Ears


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

@Almost there.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Am too.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, sorry for the wait, laddies. Here's a new one, and congrats to @Bukkake on the last. He is a beast. Which is almost as good as being a @Meast.

Your fighter of the day says:

*I have other professional boxers in my family.
*I have challenged for five different major world titles (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO)
*I fought in every year for more than ten straight calendar years.
*I have faced six former/future/current major world titlists (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) in a row from different countries.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

_*I have other professional boxers in my family.
*I have challenged for five different major world titles (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO)
*I fought in every year for more than ten straight calendar years.
*I have faced six former/future/current major world titlists (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) in a row from different countries_

At first I thought, it might be Miguel Cotto... but he has only challenged for 4 different major world titles. So though everything else fits, it can't be him. Hmm, interesting question!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> _*I have other professional boxers in my family.
> *I have challenged for five different major world titles (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO)
> *I fought in every year for more than ten straight calendar years.
> *I have faced six former/future/current major world titlists (WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) in a row from different countries_
> ...


I'm happy whenever I've got you temporarily stumped. :yep But, I know it's only temporary, of course. :lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Okay, sorry for the wait, laddies. Here's a new one, and congrats to @Bukkake on the last. He is a beast. Which is almost as good as being a @Meast.
> 
> Your fighter of the day says:
> 
> ...


Jorge Arce?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Nonito Donaire


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Nonito Donaire


Why are you so fucking good at this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Why are you so fucking good at this?


I'm not really... I've just had a couple of lucky guesses in this thread.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:yep

His last six were all championship names from different countries.

Volodymyr Sydorenko - Ukraine
`	Fernando Montiel - Mexico
Omar Andres Narvaez - Argentina 
Wilfredo Vazquez Jr - Puerto Rico
Jeffrey Mathebula - South Africa
Toshiaki Nishioka - Japan
@Bukkake has Bukkaked this thread again. Triumphantly. :clap: I'm glad I was under a tarp though, no offence. Scouse, you're a good lad for giving it the old college try, though.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

League one completely and miserably failed at this one, so you guys can have it here:

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I've had six world title fights (counting the current four recognised sanctioning bodies-WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) that neither ended via knockout nor a unanimous decision.

*The aforementioned matches took place in three different weight divisions.

*In my only three fights outside my home country, I lost.

Who am I?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Good tries.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Good tries.


I'm thinking.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm thinking.


Dammit, Lunny.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I've run out of Google. Some fucker no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Dammit, Nuff. And, dammit Bukkake. This is your jam, brah. Let your hands go.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

More clues, this is tough @Boxed Ears


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, Nuffley. Okay. You're the only one with the championship heart to ask. 

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I've had six world title fights (counting the current four recognised sanctioning bodies-WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO) that neither ended via knockout nor a unanimous decision.

*The aforementioned matches took place in three different weight divisions.

*In my only three fights outside my home country, I lost.

*I am living.

*I have fought more than fifty times.

*I have double-digit losses.

Who am I?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

None of that aids my Googling :-(


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed that this got no acknowledgment from @Bukkake. :lol: Should I just give the answer? :think


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that this got no acknowledgment from @Bukkake. :lol: Should I just give the answer? :think


Believe me, I'm not ignoring this question!

I've been thinking long and hard about this, but have (so far!) been unable to come up with an answer.

I presume, those 6 title fights in question are "real" world title fights... and that we don't count "interim" or "silver" championships or other such nonsense?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Believe me, I'm not ignoring this question!
> 
> I've been thinking long and hard about this, but have (so far!) been unable to come up with an answer.
> 
> I presume, those 6 title fights in question are "real" world title fights... and that we don't count "interim" or "silver" championships or other such nonsense?










He's here.

Yeah, they all fall within WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO and note, in case there was any confusion on this part, that I didn't say he *only* had six title fights. Just that he had six which neither ended in UD or stoppage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Luis Alberto Lazarte


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Stop naming fake people


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Luis Alberto Lazarte


By Jove! You've done it! :clap: Good man. This guy could get DQ'd in any weight class in any era. He's a master of disaster. He's the hispanic (?) causing panic. Ooooooooonly in Argentina.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Stop naming fake people


:lol: Nuff, look this man up. You need a magnifying glass to see him while he's hitting you in the testes. He's a great watch.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Fokin' do it, Nuff. Don't be a twat about it.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Fokin' do it, Nuff. Don't be a twat about it.


no

I'm busy watching re-runs of Khan shitting his pants against Garcia


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Fair enough. Another site couldn't get this one, so you have at it, laddies:


Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I won over one hundred fights.

*I scored over fifty knockouts.

*There's never been a male world champion (WBC/WBA/WBO/IBF) from my home country.

*I have fought for my country's title in three different divisions.

*I have fought for my continent's title in two.


Who am I? __________________


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Karel Sys - Belgium

117(58) - 15 - 10

Cant recall a Belgian world champ (please correct me)

Fought for belgian middleweight, light-heavy and heavyweight titles

Fought for European light-heavyweight and heavyweight titles

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=12459&cat=boxer&pageID=2


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Impressive, @chatty(damn your eyes for not capitalising in your user name). Victory speech?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I took a punt and it paid off, the Belgians always see me through in the end.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

_Are_ you going to Disneyland?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Euro Disney, cheaper version and nearer but on the downside. France


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I've just deducted 25 points from you. 



...Unless you intended to go there "ironically"...?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Of course


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Some of you guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I have just credited your account with 25 points. @Lunny, you are ridiculous, in an equally good but also very different way. Chin up, lad.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:


*I was champion of a continent, as well as the world.

*I was undefeated when I became world champion, but not when I became continent champion.

*I challenged an undefeated fighter for a major world title twice (Counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring/Lineal).

*I ended my career on a loss to an undefeated fighter.



Who am I? __________________


Note: You may think of a fighter who matches this criteria who is not Uncle Boxed's fighter. If you cannot guess the man in question, an additional note will be added. :yep


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

_*Donnie Penelton!*_


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

_*I said Donnie fuckin Penelton goddammit!*_


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Ayub Kalule


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sorry, B. It was Donnie Penelton.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> I'm sorry, B. It was Donnie Penelton.


Damn... I was sure, I had the right guy!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Damn... I was sure, I had the right guy!


Oops. I've just been informed by Judge Andre Rosey Brown that Donnie Penelton is not the correct answer and it's actually Kalule. @Bukkake gets Ayub Kalule! :clap:






Penelton was close though, @Screamin' Al Pacino. Penelton was close. Good try, my man.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

...What the hell's going on with the mentions, there? :blood


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I have losses in the double digits.

*I ended my career on a No Contest.

*I challenged an undefeated fighter for a major world title (Counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring/Lineal), after defeating another undefeated fighter by stoppage.

*I once fought four undefeated fighters in a row, going 3-1 against them. There was one championship name among them, the one I lost to.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a short period of time, another piece of information will be released. 
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP. 
*Points will be tallied and credited.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard 
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule

Points Board:
First Place: 6 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay 
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos
@Chatty[/QUOTE]


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Evander Holyfield


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

_*Donnie Penelton!*_


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

It is NOT Donnie muppetfunking Penelton and it is NEVER GOING TO BE Donnie muppetfunking Penelton!


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*It is Donnie Penelton, you no-mark cocksucker!*


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> *It is Donnie Penelton, you no-mark cocksucker!*


Nuh uh.


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Nuh uh.


_*Oh!*_


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Give us another piece of info


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Give us another piece of info


Okay, mate:

*I have losses in the double digits.

*I ended my career on a No Contest.

*I challenged an undefeated fighter for a major world title (Counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring/Lineal), after defeating another undefeated fighter by stoppage.

*I once fought four undefeated fighters in a row, going 3-1 against them. There was one championship name among them, the one I lost to.

Adding:

*I was champion of a state, but never the world (Counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring/Lineal).

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a short period of time, another piece of information will be released. 
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP. 
*Points will be tallied and credited.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard 
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule

Points Board:
First Place: 6 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay 
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos
@Chatty[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> _*Oh!*_










Shyeah, take that, bitch.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Duplicate post...:fire


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*Just give us the answer!*


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:-( Dammit, @Bukkake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry, BE... but there's not much to go on here!

Unless you just happen to remember some challenger, who ended his career on a NC... well, then there's really nothing else that will help you. 

Fought 4 undefeated fighters in a row, challenged an undefeated champ, etc... that could be a lot of fighters!

And what do you mean by state champion... like a country or a US state?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: I know you're some kind of wizard. It has to be a little hard. 

Okay, I've added more information, noting changes to some of the other sentences to add more specificity.

Uncle Boxed's fighter says:

*I have losses in the double digits.

*I ended my career on a No Contest.

*I challenged an undefeated fighter for a major world title (Counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring/Lineal), after defeating another undefeated fighter by stoppage.

*I once fought four undefeated fighters in a row, going 3-1 against them. There was one championship name among them, the one I lost to, who knocked me out of the ring in the first round and stopped me in that round. That champion is now deceased.

*I was champion of a US state, but never the world (Counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring/Lineal).

*I have fought for the USBA title, NABF Title and the WBC Title.

*Fighting for a US state title, I was stopped in six by an undefeated future lineal champion.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a short period of time, another piece of information will be released. 
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP. 
*Points will be tallied and credited.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard 
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule

Points Board:
First Place: 6 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay 
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos
@Chatty


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok... then it has to be Refugio Rojas.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

YES.



Bukkake said:


> Ok... then it has to be Refugio Rojas.












:clap: Refugio Rojas it is.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I grabbed major belts from two sanctioning bodies (WBC/WBA/IBF/WBO). 
*I have boxing sons. 
*I ended my career on two stoppage losses
*I never lost by decision 
*I have fought for one of the many poorly regarded world titles and lost. 
*I have faced an IBHOF member and lost. 
*I have faced an IBHOF member and won

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released. 
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP. 
*Points will be tallied and credited. 
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard 
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6.  @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas

Points Board:
First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay 
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos
@Chatty


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal
> 
> Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:
> 
> ...


Julian Jackson?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

VERY good. @MGS takes it with Julian Jackson! :clap: You're on the board.

Since I'm ready, lets throw one more out for the day.

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I last fought in 2012. 
*I've been in three major world title fights. 
*2 of my world title fights have been against the same man. 
*I have one loss. It has not been avenged...but I did later defeat a man who had beaten him.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released. 
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP. 
*Points will be tallied and credited. 
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard 
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson

Points Board:
First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay 
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos
@Chatty @MGS


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Was gonna say Haye, except he didn't fight the same guy for the title. 

EDIT: He also has two losses.


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Was gonna say Haye, except he didn't fight the same guy for the title.
> 
> EDIT: He also has two losses.


_*
Good comment! 
*_


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Beibut Shumenov?

Vyacheslav Senchenko?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> _*
> Good comment!
> *_


Nah, it was a bit fucking stupid on my part.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Yoan Pablo Hernandez


----------



## Laughing Bruno (Jun 13, 2012)

heh heh heh


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Yoan Pablo Hernandez


Surely this is correct, Boxed?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Good man, O. Good championship heart.



DirtyDan said:


> Yoan Pablo Hernandez


Boom! :ibutt Yoan Pablo Hernandez is the answer! :clap:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :lol: Good man, O. Good championship heart.
> 
> Boom! :ibutt Yoan Pablo Hernandez is the answer! :clap:


I went down swinging, but unfortunately I wasn't good enough. :-(


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*I was being sarcastic!*


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> *I was being sarcastic!*


:lol: I know, Al. I know.


----------



## Clay Davis (Jun 18, 2012)

What kind of bullshit is this?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Shut up Clay Davis


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*Where's the next question?!*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> *Where's the next question?!*


Stop shouting. You're making the children cry.


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Stop shouting. You're making the children cry.


*Who the fuck is shouting, Chacal?! This goddamn tinnitus! *


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

White noise machines are good for that, Al.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I won a major world title three times in three separate years. 
*I was stripped of a major world title twice. 
*My first pro fight is listed as a loss. 
*I've both won and lost a major title from an undefeated fighter.
*I used to have a record befitting a mere journeyman.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez

Points Board:

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DirtyDan


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Hopkins?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal
> 
> Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:
> 
> ...


Rafael Marquez? Except the journeyman thing....


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Was gonna say Mayorga, but he never got stripped..


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Orlando Salido?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Orlando Salido?


 @DirtyDan is the man! :fire


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

lol i read that and was like "oh i got this its salido!"

then realized it was guessed hours ago :ibutt :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

This tournament is run at a good time :blood :-(


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> This tournament is run at a good time :blood :-(


@TimeWhore strikes again. :-(



MGS said:


> lol i read that and was like "oh i got this its salido!"
> 
> then realized it was guessed hours ago :ibutt :lol:


:lol: @Joe has a similar problem.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I am a former Olympian.
*I am a former major title holder. 
*In a losing effort, I have challenged for three major sanctioning body titles at once.
*I faced a man with 40 or more victories 8 times in my professional career.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake
Second Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay - @DirtyDan
Third Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Virgil Hill fits all those descriptions but he only faced 7 opponents with 40 or more wins..
Was an Olympic Silver medalist
Faced Dariusz Michalczewski for the WBO, WBA, and IBF titles..
Was obviously a formal medalist..


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Virgil Hill fits all those descriptions but he only faced 7 opponents with 40 or more wins..
> Was an Olympic Silver medalist
> Faced Dariusz Michalczewski for the WBO, WBA, and IBF titles..
> Was obviously a formal medalist..


About the 40+ guys, yeah, I'm counting eight for the fighter in question. Hill is a very good guess. But, let me add that this fighter was _challenging_ for all three ABC titles at once, defending none at that time. But still good work, Double D.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Miguel Angel Gonzalez..
Faced exactly 8 opponents with 40 or more victories..
Represented Mexico in the 1988 Seoul Olympics
Was the WBC Lightweight champion..
Faced Cory Spinks for the WBC, WBA, and IBF titles but lost.
@Boxed Ears


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Miguel Angel Gonzalez..
> Faced exactly 8 opponents with 40 or more victories..
> Represented Mexico in the 1988 Seoul Olympics
> Was the WBC Lightweight champion..
> ...












Dare I say @Bukkake's got some competition?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*Before challenging for the championship of the world, I'd strung together _double-digit_ consecutive losses in my career.
*My number of losses and draws is almost identical to my number of victories. 
*Despite all my losses, I was stopped less than five times. 
*I was only stopped by IBHOF members, but always early.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Third Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fourth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal
> 
> Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:
> 
> ...


Saoul Mamby?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I have a few questions since this question is perplexing me.. when you say "My number of losses and draws is almost identical to my number of victories" do you mean that their combined losses and draws are almost identical to their victories, or separately? I'm assuming this fighter is before the 1960's when there was only 1 title in each weight class..


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, changed the wording of that, D.

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*Before challenging for the championship of the world, I'd strung together _double-digit_ consecutive losses in my career.
*My career total number of losses and draws combined is almost identical to my number of victories. 
*Despite all my losses, I was stopped less than five times. 
*I was only stopped by IBHOF members, but always early.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Third Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fourth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fritzie Zivic.

Sammy Angott?


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*Tits Magee! *


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

No one yet. Tits Magee wasn't a bad shout though.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Phil Furr :deal


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*Phil Furr used to fight under the name "Tits Magee"!*


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Screamin' Al Pacino said:


> *Phil Furr used to fight under the name "Tits Magee"!*


:lol: He did not!



Bladerunner said:


> Phil Furr :deal


 @Bladerunner is on the board! :fire Good job, my man. :clap: I believe he challenged Hank Armstrong for the welterweight title of the world, coming off a clear loss and having already had an eleven-fight losing streak at some point, finishing his currently listed official record as 47-40-8. He also fought Ceferino Garcia, Barney Ross, Fritzie Zivic, Cocoa Kid and Pedro Montanez. Helluva career there. Ironically, he had no body hair whatsoever. Frank Beard sort of irony.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :lol: He did not!
> 
> @Bladerunner is on the board! :fire Good job, my man. :clap: I believe he challenged Hank Armstrong for the welterweight title of the world, coming off a clear loss and having already had an eleven-fight losing streak at some point, finishing his currently listed official record as 47-40-8. He also fought Ceferino Garcia, Barney Ross, Fritzie Zivic, Cocoa Kid and Pedro Montanez. Helluva career there. Ironically, he had no body hair whatsoever. Frank Beard sort of irony.


:happy:happy:happy

Cheers BE :cheers


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

nice job. i've never even heard of that fighter


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I want in!

My guess is Emmanuel Augustus, I know you haven't put a new one out yet but if that is him I should have double points @Boxed Ears


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Good man, @Luf. You'd be a welcome addition, if not a surefire candidate to correct me eventually. :lol:

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*More than 20 of my contests have been against former, future or current major world titlists. 
*17 of my contests have been against fighters who, at the time we fought, had forty or better wins.
*39 of my professional contests ended in under 7 official rounds. 
*I've scored a stoppage in every round available in my era...except round 7.
*Of my last seven fights, 6 saw the twelfth round.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Third Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fourth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @Bladerunner


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm right in thinking there's no repeats right?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Was convinced it was mosley:-(


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Manny Pacquiao :deal


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Did 39 finish under 7 rounds for him? I did consider him before.
Ah shit 6 and 4 rounders would count for that wouldn't they.

I've been shagged by a technicality.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

nexx


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> Manny Pacquiao :deal












This could be the beginning of a new era...



Luf said:


> I'm right in thinking there's no repeats right?


You can guess more than once. With the civilised type we've had here, nobody (Nuff) has abused this by copy and pasting lists of people and trying to pass it off as valid guessing, so I'm pleased with not having to make any totalitarian rules of any sort...like I had to on GTMSBT...

Wait-or did you mean no repeats of names we've already done? Any name could show up any time. heh heh heh


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> This could be the beginning of a new era...
> 
> You can guess more than once. With the civilised type we've had here, nobody (Nuff) has abused this by copy and pasting lists of people and trying to pass it off as valid guessing, so I'm pleased with not having to make any totalitarian rules of any sort...like I had to on GTMSBT...
> 
> Wait-or did you mean no repeats of names we've already done? Any name could show up any time. heh heh heh


I was actually talking about series 1 of touch. There's no repeats and it's doing my head in!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> This could be the beginning of a new era...
> 
> You can guess more than once. With the civilised type we've had here, nobody (Nuff) has abused this by copy and pasting lists of people and trying to pass it off as valid guessing, so I'm pleased with not having to make any totalitarian rules of any sort...like I had to on GTMSBT...
> 
> Wait-or did you mean no repeats of names we've already done? Any name could show up any time. heh heh heh


:-(


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Time to get involved in this me thinks.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on Uncle @Boxed Ears

New pick.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

@Webbiano, welcome. I'll put another one up to celebrate your arrival.

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I am a former Olympian.
*In the pro ranks, when I first fought for an interim version of a major world title the decision was not unanimous. 
*Afterward, I found myself having two fights for a regular (not interim) major world title...where the decisions were not unanimous. 
*Later, I made another play, in an eliminator for a major world title...and the decision was not unanimous. 
*Later still, I fought for a national title...and the decision was not unanimous.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Third Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay - @Bladerunner

Fourth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Rocky Juarez


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

or not


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Humberto Soto


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

nufc_jay said:


> Rocky Juarez


I thought this at first, but na, not quite. I was thinking David Tua, but I think thats wrong.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

:fire Fuck off, @Boxed Ears.

@GTMSBT 4 life!!!!!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Nehomar Cermeno:deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BigBone said:


> :fire Fuck off, @Boxed Ears.
> 
> @GTMSBT 4 life!!!!!!














Bladerunner said:


> Nehomar Cermeno:deal












We're witnessing greatness here, I think. I mean, I say that having been through the @Bukakke era and the @DirtyDan era. I've been accused of having an "old timers" bias but I have to admit, you're old school, Blade. You're old school, brother.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> We're witnessing greatness here, I think. I mean, I say that having been through the @Bukakke era and the @DirtyDan era. I've been accused of having an "old timers" bias but I have to admit, you're old school, Blade. You're old school, brother.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks BE. :good

Good stuff mate.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bladerunner just solidified himself as an ATG.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck man I was waiting for an update, came to check in and @Bladerunner has already nailed it!

Well played bro.

Next up Uncle @Boxed Ears?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> Nehomar Cermeno:deal


Ha! He edited the post

@Gulag


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Blade knows his shit, no doubt. True fight fan.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> Blade knows his shit, no doubt. True fight fan.


Partly why I never held it against him for being on the warpath against Floyd at times. :lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Back, by popular demand! ...Let's say.

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I fought four consecutive fights for my country's title. The last was also an eliminator for a major world title.
*Though I didn't win the eliminator, I got my major world title shot in my next match. I lost.
*In my next fight I won my first world title! 
*I lost the title attempting my first defence. 
*The following year, I became world champion again!
*The loss of that title came to a man who had been knocked out five times and would lose the title in his next fight by knockout. 
*All of this happened before I had thirty professional fights, and before I was age thirty.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan - @Bladerunner

Third Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fourth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Partly why I never held it against him for on the warpath against Floyd at times. :lol:


:lol: I rarely do that anymore, hes fighting Canelo i cant complain about that :deal


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Man I'm stumped on this one


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Takahiro Ao :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> Takahiro Ao :deal


Ladies and gentlemen...for the first time in TCHBGUBFT history...we have a FOUR GUESS WINNING STREAK! :fire 
TCHBGUBFT: Where amazing happens.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I have losses in the double digits. 
*Five of my losses had happened before turning 21-years-old. 
*I was officially stopped more than five times. 
*I was champion for less than six months. 
*I do not go by my birth name. 
*I have lost back-to-back split decisions.
*I have beaten a triple-digit-fight-veteran. 
*I have lost to a double-digit-loss veteran, no less than five times.
*I got my title-winning title shot on the back of a draw.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan - @Bladerunner

Third Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fourth Place: 1 Point: @dkos -  @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Tony "Boston Bomber" Demarco :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:clap: I would compliment you but some have started to call me a "Bladetard". :twisted I can't have that. DeMarco, for those who didn't catch it, was ringside for the Lundy fight on FNF, last night. Still looking like you wouldn't want to mess with him. :yep I thought he had interesting stats considering the level he was at.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Demarco was a badass his fights with Basilio and Akins are awesome.

Didnt catch the FNF last night i'm watching the replay now.

Five in a row for me now.

Maybe its time for me to retire.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Retire undefeated? I hate to say we've got a Mayweather on our hands here but...


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Then again i might go for Louis record of 25 straight defenses....

I'll advice with my family see whats best and we'll go from there :yep

Anyway Its Been Real :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: Ambition. Okay, here we go:

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I fought professionally in three different decades without losing in any of them. 
*33 of my fights did not see the fourth round.
*My official weigh-in weights have fluctuated over about a 25-pound weight range.
*I have won the titles of two different U.S. States.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 5 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

David "El Nino" Rodriguez?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Joe Mesi?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> David "El Nino" Rodriguez?


Not-bloody-bad, Mosephus. :clap: That is one amazing record this man has. 1998-2011, 36-0, with 34 knockouts but only having faced one ATG (WTH). Congrats, you're on the board. :deal


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

arty


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Enough of sitting on the title @DrMo. We all know your promoter @Boxed Ears is protecting you from your first and only defence :bart


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Webbiano said:


> Enough of sitting on the title @DrMo. We all know your promoter @Boxed Ears is protecting you from your first and only defence :bart


:lol: I have one and will try and get it up soon. Honestly, this has never happened to me before.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

@Boxed Ears nobody in their late 20's and older considers 2000-2009 and 2010-2019 as seperate decades :fire


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Blanco said:


> @Boxed Ears nobody in their late 20's and older considers 2000-2009 and 2010-2019 as seperate decades :fire


Just when you think BE is one of the good guys, he shows you just how corrupt this thread really is. I'd be lieing if I said I wasn't dissapointed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, so who is it?

I FF through this whole thread, and didn't see a definitive answer.It's making me craZY.....


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> OK, so who is it?
> 
> I FF through this whole thread, and didn't see a definitive answer.It's making me craZY.....


this one has been answered. We're awaiting a new challenge :good


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Luf said:


> this one has been answered. We're awaiting a new challenge :good


I know it's been answered. - hence my post.WHAT WAS THE ANSWER?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

David Rodriguez.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

He does this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> David Rodriguez.


Huh?

Rodriguez has only been boxing for about 10 years.

WHAT WAS THE ANSWER? !!!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh crap - I get it. 13 years, but three separate decades.That was pretty good !


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Well...now that that's straightened out....


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

GTMSBT.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> GTMSBT.


TCHBGUBFT


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*Just over 50% of my professional fights, all taking place in less than a decade, have either been for my continent's title or a world title.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco
21. @DrMo guesses David Rodriguez

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 5 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DrMo


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No idea.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Ricky Hatton


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

That's a pretty broad question.. can either be..
Artur Grigorian who had 17 defenses of his WBO title and a couple fights for the intercontinental title all before a decade..
Rigo, if you count his interim title
Myung-Woo Yuh


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> ... all taking place in less than a decade...-interim titles do not count...


Not that broad, mate.  All his professional fights are under a decade.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Orzubek Nazarov :deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bladerunner said:


> Orzubek Nazarov :deal


It's a good guess but the OPBF is not a strict continent title.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Hamed almost fits the bill.

Fuck it i'm off to sleep.

Maybe i give it a shot tomorrow if no one gets it till then.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

You know...championship heart would cause a man to stay up indefinitely...


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

As well as would the CTP befitting a man of Wilford Brimley's tremendous stature.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

More information/another clue please B.E


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it a decade as in 90's or a decade as in 72-82


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Marco Huck.


----------



## Bukkake (Jul 19, 2013)

Luf said:


> Is it a decade as in 90's or a decade as in 72-82


I've been looking for someone, who had all his fights in a single decade - and have not been able to find anyone, who fits the description. So Huck is probably the man BE is looking for.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Ten years, Luffins. Huck it is! :bbb @Bladerunner has done it again! :fire Out of Huck's 39 fights, interestingly, 20, just over 50% have either been for title of his continent or the world, all under ten years. This man has had, agree with the decisions or no, been so active that he's defended his cruiserweight title in double digits since 2009 and he's not even thirty years old. I've got to admire the activity if nothing else.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Ten years, Luffins. Huck it is! :bbb @Bladerunner has done it again! :fire Out of Huck's 39 fights, interestingly, 20, just over 50% have either been for title of his continent or the world, all under ten years. This man has had, agree with the decisions or no, been so active that he's defended his cruiserweight title in double digits since 2009 and he's not even thirty years old. I've got to admire the activity if nothing else.


The Champ is back :happy:happy:happy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bladerunner staging a Foreman-esque comeback as we speak.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

O59 said:


> Bladerunner staging a Foreman-esque comeback as we speak.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I have been involved in a "no contest" outcome.
*I did turn pro with a 1st round stoppage victory.
*In my final four calendar years as a professional fighter, I had only one fight per year. Each fight was a world title fight.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco
21. @DrMo guesses David Rodriguez
22. @Bladerunner guesses Marco Huck

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 6 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 3 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DrMo


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Kosta Tszyu.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*Though from my first fight to my last was a career lasting nearly twenty years, I have seen less than 200 rounds as a professional boxer.
*I have won by DQ three times. 
*I have had five rematches with four different men.
*I am a former champion.
*I am not in the HOF.

Who am I? __________________

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco
21. @DrMo guesses David Rodriguez
22. @Bladerunner guesses Marco Huck
23. @DirtyDan guesses Kostya Tszyu

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 6 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 4 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DrMo


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Riddick Bowe?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Suganeloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!










:clap:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, only two other lineal heavyweight champions have boxed fewer rounds than Riddick Bowe, and that's counting Sullivan who has so many fights not accounted for and/or fitting under Queensberry rules.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

[[/U]


Boxed Ears said:


> *I have had five rematches with four different men.


Holy x3, Golota x2 & Tilery x2, who was the 4th man?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

DrMo said:


> [[/U]
> 
> Holy x3, Golota x2 & Tilery x2, who was the 4th man?


Garing Lane. Lane went on to be one of the most used "opponents" of his time from 1987 to 2004.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Suganeloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:deal
@Nexx @stillz


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I never went as long as two years from fight to fight without losing, but I am a hall of fame member. 
*I am rarely referred to by my birth name.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
*While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco
21. @DrMo guesses David Rodriguez
22. @Bladerunner guesses Marco Huck
23. @DirtyDan guesses Kostya Tszyu
24. @BigBone guesses Riddick Bowe

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 6 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 4 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DrMo - @BigBone


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

......... nevermind :lol: :conf


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lou Ambers.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Fritzie Zivic or Chalky Wright.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Good opening. Mind the bold print and I will add:

Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal

Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:

*I never went as long as two years from fight to fight without losing, but I am a hall of fame member. 
*I am rarely referred to by my birth name.
*I lost my title to a man I'd already beaten.
*8 of my contests ended in a disqualification or draw.

Who am I? __________________

_______________________________________________________________________________________

*If no one guesses in a long period of time, another piece of information will be released.
*For fact-checking complaints, make a comment with a sourced correction, or call 0800 BOX FDUP.
*Points will be tallied and credited.
**While you may guess someone who fits, it may not be Uncle Boxed's fighter.*
*Major world title fights are counting WBA/WBC/IBF/WBO/Ring and "Linear"-interim titles do not count.

__________________________________________________ _____________________________________

Points/Posters/Fighters:

1. @nufc_jay guesses Joe Bugner
2. @Bukkake guesses Sugar Ray Leonard
3. @nufc_jay guesses Lennox Lewis
4. @Bukkake guesses Omar Andres Narvaez
5. @dkos guesses Marion Wilson
6. @Bukkake guesses Mike Gibbons
7. @Bukkake guesses Steve Forbes
8. @Bukkake guesses Nonito Donaire
9. @Chatty guesses Karel Sys
10. @Bukkake guesses Ayub Kalule
11. @Bukkake guesses Refugio Rojas
12. @MGS guesses Julian Jackson
13. @DirtyDan guesses Yoan Pablo Hernandez
14. @DirtyDan guesses Orlando Salido
15. @DirtyDan guesses Miguel Angel Gonzalez
16. @Bladerunner guesses Phil Furr
17. @Bladerunner guesses Manny Pacquiao
18. @Bladerunner guesses Nehomar Cermeno
19. @Bladerunner guesses Takahiro Ao
20. @Bladerunner guesses Tony DeMarco
21. @DrMo guesses David Rodriguez
22. @Bladerunner guesses Marco Huck
23. @DirtyDan guesses Kostya Tszyu
24. @BigBone guesses Riddick Bowe

*Points Board:*

First Place: 7 Points: @Bukkake

Second Place: 6 Points: @Bladerunner

Third Place: 4 Points: @DirtyDan

Fourth Place: 2 Points: @nufc_jay

Fifth Place: 1 Point: @dkos - @Chatty - @MGS - @DrMo - @BigBone


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Sixto Escobar?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Um... the Cinderella Man, Jim Braddock?

Nexx. Stills. Now.


----------



## Bukkake (Jul 19, 2013)

Jack Sharkey


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Joey Giardello?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Arnold Cream?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Joe Jeanette


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Jimmy Carter fits all the qualifications but had 9 draws except for 8
Willie Pastrano


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

The man is...Jack Sharkey! Jack Sharkey is Uncle Boxed's fighter! @Bukkake comes alive! So to speak!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ezasMt said:


> Will the on the net red or white wine retailer mail its own things for you to my own place? abnehmtabletten On earth do you commit your finances while in the search for shop for delight? There isn't money to get joy and happiness? On the lookout for Contentment Legend? You enter the perfect place to have totally free help and advice? And you have got to practice recommendation critically. Merely see the item can't obtain pleasure. abnehmpillen The whole process of choosing a business can be extremely perplexing as well as very confusing. An advanced first-time businessman or possibly first-time small business owner, minus the coupon-clipping choosing a good franchise. What precisely piece of content accomplish for yourself is actually give you A number of rock-solid ideas on how to get hold of a company. acai beere www.acaibeerekaufen.de After you have had time to go looking over the factors, as well as think of these people, visitors a fairly good condition can be built for obtaining a drink device. Remember to know very well what sort of power you ought to generate so you can determine what types of juice machine to get. When you finally be aware of fruits and vegetables you intend to power after that placed an allowance by yourself. These aspects will help you look for a juice machine that may be most effective for you and your loved ones schnell abnehmen www.acaibeerekaufen.de 3 Reasons Why you ought to Invest in Bowtrol wie kann ich schnell abnehmen Hence, if you would like gift ideas for the event so you would like your treat to kick the goal while using individual, visit Gifti.all of us designed for gift idea strategies on any occasion.


And we got a winner
:deal


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

ezasMt said:


> Will the on the net red or white wine retailer mail its own things for you to my own place? abnehmtabletten On earth do you commit your finances while in the search for shop for delight? There isn't money to get joy and happiness? On the lookout for Contentment Legend? You enter the perfect place to have totally free help and advice? And you have got to practice recommendation critically. Merely see the item can't obtain pleasure. abnehmpillen The whole process of choosing a business can be extremely perplexing as well as very confusing. An advanced first-time businessman or possibly first-time small business owner, minus the coupon-clipping choosing a good franchise. What precisely piece of content accomplish for yourself is actually give you A number of rock-solid ideas on how to get hold of a company. acai beere www.acaibeerekaufen.de After you have had time to go looking over the factors, as well as think of these people, visitors a fairly good condition can be built for obtaining a drink device. Remember to know very well what sort of power you ought to generate so you can determine what types of juice machine to get. When you finally be aware of fruits and vegetables you intend to power after that placed an allowance by yourself. These aspects will help you look for a juice machine that may be most effective for you and your loved ones schnell abnehmen www.acaibeerekaufen.de 3 Reasons Why you ought to Invest in Bowtrol wie kann ich schnell abnehmen Hence, if you would like gift ideas for the event so you would like your treat to kick the goal while using individual, visit Gifti.all of us designed for gift idea strategies on any occasion.


When one day by happenstance a woman named Molly comes to your door, says to you, with open arms, that she, and the queen, have watched full length episodes of M*A*S*H and completed the entire drinking game, the one where every time Klinger whear funny things, ladyboy things, and she have said unto you, with all of these things, bird in hand, two in bush, and you have become her betrothed, then you will know, and you will see, that each time peach picking time is in Georgia, it is gal picking time for you, then we shall rejoice and with our rejoice there shall be wine and the god known as Bacchus will oversee our ceremonies, and we, we two, you and I, will have Bacchus as our overseer, for I am the woman they call Molly and I am here, and I have with completion of Klinger ladyboy clothing drinking game and with my mother, the queen, will be your wife and we will dance in the streets of Eden with peaches, wine, and peach wine, and on our wedding night, as I make a makeshift penis with my fingers and massage your prostate, you will be prostrate and this is how you will remember the difference between the words prostate and prostrate, because you will be prostrate while your prostate will be milked by my finger penis, then you will make friends with my mother, the queen and we will have uncomfortable dinners together, on the patio, and our servant, Frederick, will be there, and when I say he will be there, I mean for everything that I'm discussing with you, the milking, the dinners, M*A*S*H, the days of peaches and wine and peach wine, all of it, because he likes to watch, but he also comes to serve, serve and service, and oversee, like Bacchus, and why for this but that he is he whom they call Bacchus, and is a god, is Frederick, so that you, me the queen, Frederick and the Maronite known as Jamie Farr, who is still alive, will all live together, pray together, eat and drink together and massage your prostate together forever and ever in happiness to you and you will buy this for a dollar at www.freckledjuggsnblackplonkers4u.com.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, it's true.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:conf


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal
> 
> Uncle Boxed's next fighter says:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unloco (Sep 19, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> Good opening. Mind the bold print and I will add:
> 
> Tell Uncle Boxed if you want more information when you're ready. :deal
> 
> ...


Ronnie James


----------

